# Performance Tips on Disc Mowers & Conditioning from New Holland



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was searching for for something last night and found this .pdf file from New Holland on Disc Mowing. I saved it in a folder on my computer. If you want to save it just right click on it when you get there and it should give you the option to save it.

http://www.boonetractor.com/subpages/parts/discmowerperformance.pdf

I've attached the file to this thread also.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Great information! Thanks for the link.


----------

